# أول قبطى مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية: مستعد لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*أول قبطى مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية: مستعد لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية 

  الجمعة، 4 نوفمبر  2011 - 16:52






                            عادل فخرى دانيال أول مرشح قبطى للانتخابات الرئاسية

 
كتبت نورهان فتحى

 
‫أعلن المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية العقيد المتقاعد  عادل فخرى  دانيال، استعداده تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية والحدود إذا طالبه  الشعب بذلك،  فى حال فوزه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، مؤكدًا أن  مبادرته لا تحمل  أية مزايدة للحصول على أصوات.‬

‫وقال دانيال، فى تصريحات لبرنامج "حوار القاهرة"، الذى يذاع مساء اليوم   الجمعة، يقدمه الإعلامى طارق الشامى على فضائية الحرة، إنه يراهن على أصوات   أغلبية الشعب فى هذه الانتخابات، وخاصة أصوات الإخوان والسلفيين، متوقعا   ألا يصوت له الأقباط كما يظن البعض، موضحًا أن "الأقباط يظنون أنهم مهمشون   ومضطهدون ومضغوطون.. ولهذه الأسباب قد لا يفارق أغلبهم جدران الكنيسة   والتصويت لصالحه".  

‫ونفى أن يكون مدعومًا من القوات المسلحة أو الكنيسة فى ترشحه لمنصب رئيس   الجمهورية، إلا أنه قال ‫ إنه يحاول أن يحصل على دعم الكنيسة ممثلا فى   البابا شنودة من خلال ترتيب موعد معه قائلا: "أنا أنتظر دعماً روحياً وصلاة   ودعاء"، واصفًا البابا بأنه "رجل سياسة وروحانى من الدرجة الأولى". 

من جهة أخرى، ‫انتقد دانيال "غياب الدور السياسى لكثير من الأقباط الذين   ووضعوا أنفسهم بداخل سجن كبير خلف جدران الكنيسة، معتبرين إياها ملاذا آمنا   لهم وتركوا الحياة السياسية برمتها"، مشيراً إلى أن الإخوان أيضا "دخلوا   سجناً صغيراً مغلقاً ولكن دون إرادتهم، فكلاهما كانا سجين الأقباط   والإخوان". 


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=526902&SecID=97&IssueID=0
*​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ده عار على المسيحيه 

عايز يطبق الشريعه والحد كمان 

لا خير  بالفشل انشاء الله  يا مشرح للرئاسه  


​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ده عار على المسيحيه
> 
> عايز يطبق الشريعه والحد كمان
> 
> ...


*بجد 
مسيحــى خايب*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*دى البدايه علشان يكسب الاصوات
كنت فاكره انه هيكون محترم ولكن طلع .........................​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2011)

برده مش هينتخبوك ولا عمرك هتنجح

مهما اتمحكتلهم 

هيا سايبة !!!

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للخبر


----------



## watergold (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا رضى المسلم ان يطبق ما في الكتاب المقدس من ثم طبق ما في القرأن او الشريعه و بالطبع لن يقبل اذاً المسلم لا يريد كتابنا المقدس فيكيف تقبل بكتابه هذا يعني انك لا تؤمن بديننا . و ليس هناك ديمقراطية في الاسلام اي ديمقراطية ؟ ديمقراطية الجزية او ديمقراطية التكفير ؟ فلا يمكن الاعتماد على هذا الكتاب الهزييل في اي شيئ


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذ عادل تعتقد كام نسبة نجاحك لاتضيع اصوات المسيحين انت بذلك تخدم التيار الاسلامى


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *دى البدايه علشان يكسب الاصوات
> كنت فاكره انه هيكون محترم ولكن طلع .........................​​*


*بدايــه مؤسفه وحقيره*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> برده مش هينتخبوك ولا عمرك هتنجح
> 
> مهما اتمحكتلهم
> 
> ...


*طبعا مفيش أحد هينتخبه*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

watergold قال:


> اذا رضى المسلم ان يطبق ما في الكتاب المقدس من ثم طبق ما في القرأن او الشريعه و بالطبع لن يقبل اذاً المسلم لا يريد كتابنا المقدس فيكيف تقبل بكتابه هذا يعني انك لا تؤمن بديننا . و ليس هناك ديمقراطية في الاسلام اي ديمقراطية ؟ ديمقراطية الجزية او ديمقراطية التكفير ؟ فلا يمكن الاعتماد على هذا الكتاب الهزييل في اي شيئ


شكرا جداا للمرور الغالى


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استاذ عادل تعتقد كام نسبة نجاحك لاتضيع اصوات المسيحين انت بذلك تخدم التيار الاسلامى


*بالطبع يا غالى
بيخدمهم جدااا

لأول مره أشوف تفكير مسيحى خاطئ*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هو فاكر انه بالطريقه دي هايسكبهم لصفه
بس للاسف هو بيخسر نفسه والمسيحين والمسلمين كلهم قبلنا كمان
عمرهم ما هايثقوا في واحد بيفكر بالطريقه دي
وبيبع نفسه عشان كرسي انت اول واحد هايضحوا بيه
وقت الجد 
غبي بجد قوي

شكرا للخبر


----------



## kaled (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مسيحي يطبق الاسلام ! هههه لماذا ؟ الا  يوجد مسلمون ...عموما نقدر موقفه المنصف من الوقوف بجانب ديننا الحنيف ...


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> مسيحي يطبق الاسلام ! هههه لماذا ؟ الا يوجد مسلمون ...عموما نقدر موقفه المنصف من الوقوف بجانب ديننا الحنيف ...



ههههههههه شوفت بقى يا اخ يا اللى مرشح نفسك

لو وقفت على دماغك مش هتكسب لانك نصرانى كافر

هو مفيش مسلمين ؟؟؟


----------



## kaled (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بل سيكسب في ظل الاسلام ....


----------



## إسرافيل (4 نوفمبر 2011)

لقد اندمج قليلا مع موجة المتأسلمين السياسية وهو ما لا يصح المهم الله يهديه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كان فاكر انه هيخدع غير الاقباط ويكسبهم في صفه 
بس بغبائه خسر جميع الاطراف 
لا المسلم عمره هينصر واحد من اهل الذمه علي حد قوله 
ولا المسيحي هيرضي بواحد منافق 

*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *كان فاكر انه هيخدع غير الاقباط ويكسبهم في صفه
> بس بغبائه خسر جميع الاطراف
> لا المسلم عمره هينصر واحد من اهل الذمه علي حد قوله
> ولا المسيحي هيرضي بواحد منافق
> ...



*كلام صحيح جدا​​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

_*هو
محتاج
الصـــــــــــــــلاه*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> بل سيكسب في ظل الاسلام ....



يكسب ؟؟

انت ترضى تنتخبه ؟؟


----------



## ahraf ayad (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الراجل دة ابسط كلمة توصفة انة غبى *


----------



## BITAR (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ عبيط ام بيستعبط
ام
 فهموا كلامه غلط
*​


----------



## Koptisch (4 نوفمبر 2011)

إبقي قابلنى لو نجحت


----------



## Critic (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ولا حد هيعبرك اساسا


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*هما دول الصعايده اللى حاولوا يتذاكوا ..*
*هو كدة كدة مش هيكسب .. ليه بيرخص نفسه ..*​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياحييييف عليه. معقول هيك يبيع اهله وناسه علشان كرسي. مش عارف لو حيقدر يروح لكنيسة بعد ما قاله. رخيص. *


----------



## for you (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هو ليه محدش قادر يفهم الراجل ... الراجل بيقول لو الشعب طلب كده .. يعنى بالبلدى الراجل بيقول هابقى ديموقراطى واللى هايطلبه الشعب هانفذه سواء تطبيق شريعه او غيره .. 

على الاقل راجل يحترم انه بيقول اللى هاتطلبوه هنفذه .. مش الشعب مصدر السلطات بردو ولا ايه 

بس طبعا هو ملوش ولايه .. مينفعش ننتخبه اصلا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

kaled قال:


> بل سيكسب في ظل الاسلام ....


*
حيكسب آيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه !!!!!!!!!!

هل يجتنون من الشوك عنباً !!!!!!!!

وهل توجد سوابق !!!!!!!!!!

بل سيخصر كل شيئ ، كل شيئ 

ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسه !!!!  أما هو ، فسيخسر العالم ونفسه معاً

وهل تأمن أحد لمن يبيع نفسه وأهله ومخلصه ، من أجل حفنة تراب ، ودود وعفن !!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## علقمه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجل وطني ومخلص ومنصف وديمقراطي غير ديكتاتوري بارك الله فيه ...  وانا اتعجب من تعليقات الاعضاء الديكتاتوريين أبناء مبارك ! 

وكــأن مصــر لم تصــنع ثورة الحـــريه .... عـارفين يعني ايــه حـــريه ولا لاء .... 

...


----------



## علقمه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ان طبق الاسلام ستفعل النصوص المقدسه الآيات والأحاديث التي تلزم المسلمون بأن يحفظوا حقوقكم كامله ... وسينتهي الظلم الواقع على المسلمين والمسيحيين من الانظمه السابقه الفاشله التي تصدر لنا المؤامرات والفتن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 نوفمبر 2011)

علقمه قال:


> الرجل وطني ومخلص ومنصف وديمقراطي غير ديكتاتوري بارك الله فيه ...  وانا اتعجب من تعليقات الاعضاء الديكتاتوريين أبناء مبارك !
> 
> وكــأن مصــر لم تصــنع ثورة الحـــريه .... عـارفين يعني ايــه حـــريه ولا لاء ....
> 
> ...




*حريه .... حريه  .. اه سمعنا عنها 
بس الحريه اللي اشتراها الشعب المصري بدمه في يناير 
مجاش معاها كتالوج يوضح كيفيه الاستخدام 
وتفضل مشكور ابو اسمعيل وامثاله من سرقتها منهم باسم الدين 
لو اللي هيحكم مصر بالعقليه دي 
يشرفين اقولها وبكل فخر 
انا من ابناء مبارك رغم اني مكنتش بحبه 
نفسي الناس تبطل تصدق اي كلام بيقوله واحد بدقن 
ويفكروا شويه ويستخدموا جزء من العقل اللي ربنا مديهولهم 
*​


----------



## علقمه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لاحظ انك تريد فرض رأيك على المسلمون بأن لا يطبقوا شريعتهم كامله عليهم .. ! وهل تدخلنا نحن بشؤون شريعتكم 


في الاسلام هناك تشريع من الله يسمح لكم بان تطبقوا شريعتكم على انفسكم .. ونحن نؤمن بهدا 


لكم دينكم ولنا دين ... هده قاعده قرآنيه ... اتمنى ان لا تتدخلوا في امور ديننا كما نفعل نحن ... 

والاختيار والقرار للشعب وللأغلبيه مع حفظ حق الأقليه .. هدا هو العدل والانصاف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 نوفمبر 2011)

علقمه قال:


> لاحظ انك تريد فرض رأيك على المسلمون بأن لا يطبقوا شريعتهم كامله عليهم .. ! وهل تدخلنا نحن بشؤون شريعتكم
> 
> 
> في الاسلام هناك تشريع من الله يسمح لكم بان تطبقوا شريعتكم على انفسكم .. ونحن نؤمن بهدا
> ...



*بزمتك انت مصدق كلامك ؟
احنا يا اقباط بنفرض رائينا عليكم 
وانكم مش عارفين تطبقوا سريعتكم كامله 
وكمان انتوا مش بتدخلوا في شريعتنا 

انا هنزل اروح الشغل قبل ما اتشل 
*​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2011)

..


----------



## grges monir (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هو لسة بيعمل زيطة عادل فخرى دة
 شكلة كان يعاوز يبقى  ممثل ويبقى معروف لكن فشل
دخل الانتخابات للشهرة وهايفشل برضة
الراجل كدة مكن يجيلة احباط وينتحر ههههه
هو مستحمل نفسة لحد دلوقت ازاى بمخة وتفكيرة اللى يتوصف بالبلاهة المطلقة


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعة *

*دي فرقعة إعلامية *

*ويكفيه أن يكون المرشح المحتمل *

*ويكفينا رؤية التماثيل بدون رؤوس والذي لم يُكسر لبسوه حجاب *

*ولم يعرفوا أن الشر ليس في ما حولنا ... بل هو نابع من القلب الشرير مخزن الشر *

*المسيحية تُنظِّف القلب من الداخل ... فيصير الداخل ... قبل الخارج ... طاهرًا *

*أما من يُلبس الخنذيرة فستانًا ... فلابد له أن يراها يومًا في طين نجاستها *

*حبايب ... المسيح لم يرجم الزانية .... بل أعطاها قوة تحرير من الخطية *

*نظرة للمسيح حولت زكا عن حب المال ... وأعطى نصف أموالة للفقراء *

*العقيدة بدون الله قيد ..... لكنها قوة حياة طاهرة بتقديس دم المسيح *

*المسيحية لا تحاكم الخاطي ..... لكنها تمنحه قوة لعدم فعل الخطية *

*المسيحية لا تقطع الأيدي ...... بل تمنحها الإمكانية لعمل بر الله *

*المسيحية لا تشوِّه خلقة الله .. بل تجذبها لتحصل على مجد الله *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*أول قبطى مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية: مستعد لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية 
=
أول قبطى مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية:لصالح الاخوان والسلفيين​*


----------



## bob (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههه للاسف ده كده بيبين انه ضيق الافق 
علشان حيخسر اصوات المسلمين قبل المسيحيين
لان لا ده حيصدقة و لا ده حيصدقة
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

علقمه قال:


> خد بالك من الطريق :bud:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى بالك فى سلمه مكسوره​​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*وهل تسمح هذه الشريعة ، بأن هذا يحكم !!!!!!!!!!

وهل توجد سوابق تدعم هذا القبول ، إن قلت به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فهل هى ديمقراطية بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ، أى أن الكل سواء !! وكلٌ بحسب عمله  !!!!

أم  أنها تقية ، وأنتم الأعلون !!!!!!!!!

*


----------

